# Laundry bags instead of full body slotted bags??



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm curious the experience you have on individually bagging the Dakotas and not putting them in 6 slot bags if they last longer. And what is the best place to get the laundry like bags??


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

I buy pillow cases from the dollar store and they work well


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

That is what we do,laundry bags. Get nylon bags. Pillow cases likely will not be big enough with the stakes still on the decoys

http://stores.laundrybagsonline.com/specials/


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Are they fully flocked? If not I would not bother individually baging them. Just put a sock over the head


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

I buy big feet and don't put any of them in a bag......


----------

